

Ask YC: Good Lisp Hosts? - karzeem

We're in the early stages of our app and just recently decided to write it in Lisp (we started out with Ruby, but given what we're doing, Lisp began to look like a very good fit).<p>Anyone have experience with a host, good or bad, that they'd like to share?  We've got a couple hosts in mind, but if anyone is going to have good tips on this, it's Hacker News.
======
davidw
Been there, done that:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+hosting&btnG=Google+Search)

Get a dedicated box and run whatever you want on it.

~~~
yrashk
+1 dedicated boxes are quite cheap these days!

------
Shooter
Good host: tech.coop

Bill Clementson and Drew Crampsie are still on staff there, as far as I know.

Are you willing to share any more info on your app?

------
yrashk
Which Lisp are you running? Xen VPS on x86-64 seems to have troubles running
SBCL.

